# Yellow Bellied Marmot I Shot While Camping



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2014)

With my camera of course! :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Sep 17, 2014)

Cute little critter. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)




----------

